# Craig Ferguson leaving Late Late Show



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

http://www.mtv.com/news/1817218/craig-ferguson-to-step-down-as-host-of-late-late-night/

"Craig Ferguson, longtime host of The Late Late Show, has announced that he will step down as the shows compere in December 2014, when his contract with the network expires.

According to a CBS press release, Ferguson broke the news to his studio audience during the taping of Mondays (April 28) show, which features Candice Accola and LL Cool J."

Bummer. It's the only late night show I watch currently.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

There's a big surprise!


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

[obligatory]

I hear Jay Leno's available.

[/obligatory]

I do wonder if this is because CBS went in the Colbert direction or Ferguson really doesn't want to do a late night talk show anymore.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I thought Ferguson has said in the past that (1) this is the best job he's ever had, and (2) that he would never want an 11:30 timeslot anyway..

weird. I don't watch full eps of his show.. but did think he loved the job.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

Julie Chen. You heard it here first.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)




----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

It'd almost be weird if he didn't, at this point.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Is there where Chelsea Handler gets an opportunity?


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

mwhip said:


> Is there where Chelsea Handler gets an opportunity?


I hope not.


----------



## JoeA90 (Apr 25, 2014)

Not a Chelsea Handler fan JJD?


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I DVR his show all the time and then watch episodes depending on who is on when I can. One episode from last week or so, had fake callers calling in. One was "Jay Leno" saying he'd be back. Another was Chelsea, asking him the dimensions of the curtains, because she was planning to remodel his studio. This was all before he made his announcement.

I will miss his show. It is the only late night talk show I watch with any regularity. And I love the banter between him and Geoff the robot skeleton.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

markz said:


> I DVR his show all the time and then watch episodes depending on who is on when I can.
> ....
> 
> I will miss his show. It is the only late night talk show I watch with any regularity. And I love the banter between him and Geoff the robot skeleton.


My feelings as well.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

markz said:


> And I love the banter between him and Geoff the robot skeleton.


I love the banter between him, Geoff, and Geoff's arch-nemisis Kristen Bell.

"tick tick tick..."


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

alpacaboy said:


> I love the banter between him, Geoff, and Geoff's arch-nemisis Kristen Bell.
> 
> "tick tick tick..."


Didn't they make up on her last appearance?

And Geoff could just show Kristin a sloth and she'd fall to pieces!


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

He's got a game show in the works and some other things in development, so this shouldn't be a total surprise. With all his side projects and voice acting, I'm surprised this didn't happen sooner.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

He's the only late night host that I like. Oh well.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

I love when he reads the fan letters LOL
yes, he is the only one I can watch 
funniest of the bunch easily 

the back and forth he used to have with the censor and cbs rep were hilarious 
could never figure out how much of that was staged/rehearsed and how much was ad lib


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

Neil Patrick Harris


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

Chelsea will not do Network TV


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

He is the only Late Show I watch now. I do move out of the "demo" this year so I guess my viewing habits don't matter anymore. _I don't get the humor of all those kids with their skinny jeans and sideburns._

A very interesting year for Late Night.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> Chelsea will not do Network TV


Whew


----------



## Silverman (Jan 18, 2013)

I've only seen it a few times but can someone explain the robot? Is it part of show itself or part of the hosts act? Is it supposed to be someones ghost or have para-normal powers or what? Does it go with the host?


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Silverman said:


> I've only seen it a few times but can someone explain the robot? Is it part of show itself or part of the hosts act? Is it supposed to be someones ghost or have para-normal powers or what? Does it go with the host?


It's just Craig's sidekick/announcer. Grant Imahara of "Mythbusters' made it.

Oh, and Geoff is gay, NTTAWWT.

Not at first, but now a stand-up comic runs it and speaks for it live off-stage. In the beginning Geoff just spoke recorded lines.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Silverman said:


> I've only seen it a few times but can someone explain the robot? Is it part of show itself or part of the hosts act? Is it supposed to be someones ghost or have para-normal powers or what? Does it go with the host?


Geoff Peterson is just Craig's sidekick/announcer. Grant Imahara of "Mythbusters" made it.

Oh, and Geoff is gay, NTTAWWT.

Not at first, but now a stand-up comic runs it and speaks for it live off-stage. In the beginning Geoff just spoke recorded lines.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Silverman said:


> I've only seen it a few times but can someone explain the robot? Is it part of show itself or part of the hosts act? Is it supposed to be someones ghost or have para-normal powers or what? Does it go with the host?


This will give you all the details:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geoff_Peterson

BTW, this is one of the funniest exchanges I have seen between them. He actually made Craig cry:






I read an interview with Josh Robert Thompson (Geoff's voice). He said other than the bit where he takes them to commercial, the rest between he and Craig is totally unscripted.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

nirisahn said:


> He's got a game show in the works and some other things in development, so this shouldn't be a total surprise. With all his side projects and voice acting, I'm surprised this didn't happen sooner.


i thought it might be more related to craig's show being produced by letterman. now that dave is leaving, maybe cbs, dave and craig couldn't reach a deal to switch production companies.

another possibility, maybe cbs or colbert had other ideas the best way to follow colbert's new show.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

NorthAlabama said:


> i thought it might be more related to craig's show being produced by letterman. now that dave is leaving, maybe cbs, dave and craig couldn't reach a deal to switch production companies.
> 
> another possibility, maybe cbs or colbert had other ideas the best way to follow colbert's new show.


 When he announced it on his show, he said he originally planned to do this 2 years ago, but they offered him a new studio and some other perks to stay longer.

I think it's smart retiring while he's still got plenty years left to pursue other projects he's interested in without having to stretch himself too thin in the process. Also, he's leaving while he's still at the top of his game rather than leaving when he's gotten stale. If he waited too long his other interests might not get the backing he can command now.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

IIRC Ferguson had an "out" clause in his contract that netted him between $8-12 million dollars if he was passed over as a Letterman replacement.
Sounds like decent retirement money to me.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

nirisahn said:


> When he announced it on his show, he said he originally planned to do this 2 years ago, but they offered him a new studio and some other perks to stay longer.


then it makes perfect sense, thanks for the info.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> i thought it might be more related to craig's show being produced by letterman. now that dave is leaving, maybe cbs, dave and craig couldn't reach a deal to switch production companies.
> 
> another possibility, maybe cbs or colbert had other ideas the best way to follow colbert's new show.


I would think that if Worldwide Pants owns the show, they should continue to own those rights even after Dave retires, unless it was part of Dave's contract that WP had to relinquish ownership of the 12:35 show once he retired.


----------



## rjay717 (Nov 18, 2005)

From the horse's mouth:


> Craig Ferguson: I Wanted to Leave the Show Before I Stopped Enjoying It


http://variety.com/2014/tv/news/craig-ferguson-i-wanted-to-leave-the-show-before-i-stopped-enjoying-it-exclusive-1201166239/


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i always liked ferguson's personality, stand-up routines, and his humor, and thought his approach with interviews and the show was great. i'm glad he's leaving on his own terms and was able to clear up speculation.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

rjay717 said:


> From the horse's mouth:
> 
> http://variety.com/2014/tv/news/craig-ferguson-i-wanted-to-leave-the-show-before-i-stopped-enjoying-it-exclusive-1201166239/


he's not the horse


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

markz said:


> I read an interview with Josh Robert Thompson (Geoff's voice). He said other than the bit where he takes them to commercial, the rest between he and Craig is totally unscripted.


I had no idea who does Geoff's voice, or that he's originally from Cleveland.

You'd think the media around here would have pounded that into the ground by now, but maybe I just missed it.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

Does anyone else think the show has gone downhill recently? I find myself fast forwarding through more and more of the show. I only used to do that with dull guests. 

I could delete my season pass but there are still occasional bright spots.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Word is that Craig's replacement will be British actor James Corden.

I didn't recognize the name, but I did recognize the face upon seeing photos of him. (He's appeared on "Doctor Who.")

Guess someone at CBS didn't get too far past Stephen Colbert in their Rolodex.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

That's a very odd pick if true as he has virtually no recognition in the US.
At least Ferguson was on a hit TV series for a number of years prior to his late night gig.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Who is James Corden?


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Yes a very strange pick. He has some great stuff as a comedy guy though. His "Smitty" with the England soccer team was great.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

I loved him in Gavin and Stacey and in Doctor Who. I've never seen any of his stand-up, so I don't know how quickly he thinks on his feet. The times I've seen him being interviewed he's been very funny. It's an interesting choice.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I was really hoping to see this slot used for either a woman or minority (or both) to get into the network late-night game. I really think Aisha Tyler would be great, but I have no idea if she'd be interested in something like that.

And there is still the simple business reality that the vast majority of TV viewers in the US are white and are more comfortable watching other white people on TV. So while hiring a woman or minority to host this show would get lots of positive press and earn CBS lots of kudos in Hollywood and New York, in the end, CBS is still a national network that has to succeed by offering shows that appeal to the widest possible demographic. So unfortunately, I'll bet the suits at CBS are a little scared to hire anyone other than a white male for this slot. They'll never get canned for just attempting to continue the status quo.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

I have been thinking he has been "phoning" it in lately (and literally).


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

USAFSSO said:


> I have been thinking he has been "phoning" it in lately (and literally).


Also it seems they pre-recorded a couple of weeks worth of shows. The monologues rarely mention current events and the guests are constantly being reminded which month it supposedly is.

I love Gavin and Stacey. Corden is the creator and head writer of it and his Smithy character is very funny. I'm guessing he'll do a good job with Late, Late.


----------



## DaveMN (Nov 14, 2001)

Bob Coxner said:


> Also it seems they pre-recorded a couple of weeks worth of shows. The monologues rarely mention current events and the guests are constantly being reminded which month it supposedly is.


Yeah- this lessens the enjoyment for me as well. Also, the "phone call" bit has run its course. It's the same thing every night. I think the show is now on auto-pilot until December.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> I was really hoping to see this slot used for either a woman or minority (or both) to get into the network late-night game. I really think Aisha Tyler would be great, but I have no idea if she'd be interested in something like that.
> 
> And there is still the simple business reality that the vast majority of TV viewers in the US are white and are more comfortable watching other white people on TV. So while hiring a woman or minority to host this show would get lots of positive press and earn CBS lots of kudos in Hollywood and New York, in the end, CBS is still a national network that has to succeed by offering shows that appeal to the widest possible demographic. So unfortunately, I'll bet the suits at CBS are a little scared to hire anyone other than a white male for this slot. They'll never get canned for just attempting to continue the status quo.


Arsenio has a late night show again. I don't know what network it's on. It seems that they have tried females and minorities in the past. Remember Arsenio round 1? Or what about Magic Johnson? Or Joan Rivers? Now, both of them were horrible, but so was Pat Sajack and so was Chevy Chase.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Frylock said:


> Arsenio has a late night show again. I don't know what network it's on.


It was syndicated, but it's been cancelled. They renewed it originally, but got timeslot downgrades in the big markets so they changed their mind.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

Has anyone seen or heard an official announcement from CBS? I've seen stuff on other places about James Corden being the new host, but nothing from anywhere related to CBS.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

nirisahn said:


> Has anyone seen or heard an official announcement from CBS? I've seen stuff on other places about James Corden being the new host, but nothing from anywhere related to CBS.


Given the 100's of news stories saying it will be Corden, and not a single denial from CBS, I would take it as official as these things get. My guess is they are wrapping up the details of the contract and won't say anything officially until that's concluded.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Corden also had a pretty huge smash hit on Broadway recently and won a Tony Award for his performance.
And he was supposed to be doing a revival of A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum this season.

I think he has done a fair amount of hosting gigs in the UK so I see why they would pick him - I just don't see why he would want to take it - it seems like it will kill his acting career. Maybe he's thinking it will give him a broader US audience.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

lambertman said:


> It was syndicated, but it's been cancelled. They renewed it originally, but got timeslot downgrades in the big markets so they changed their mind.


Yeah, several weeks ago, I was actually going to post a "Did Arsenio take an unusually long vacation or something?" thread here.. but googled it and realized it was cancelled. The funny thing is, they're still running reruns, I guess until Sept when new shows premiere.



nirisahn said:


> Has anyone seen or heard an official announcement from CBS? I've seen stuff on other places about James Corden being the new host, but nothing from anywhere related to CBS.


I didn't read the story, but I saw the headline from a story where Moonves acknowledged that they were talking to Corden.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

well. that answers that.

i guess 28 million dollars will make anyone give up their acting career.

http://nypost.com/2014/08/08/cordens-exit-may-strike-a-blow-to-forum-revival/


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> well. that answers that. i guess 28 million dollars will make anyone give up their acting career. http://nypost.com/2014/08/08/cordens-exit-may-strike-a-blow-to-forum-revival/


He is only 35. Four years, he is 40ish with an American audience added to his resume.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> He is only 35. Four years, he is 40ish with an American audience added to his resume.


I get why he would take the job. I'm still unsure of why CBS is offering him the job though.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

CBS realizes that 12:30 is no man's land. Craig's quirky show did well enough, why not keep the quirky going with this guy?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

GoPackGo said:


> CBS realizes that 12:30 is no man's land. Craig's quirky show did well enough, why not keep the quirky going with this guy?


Because Joe Sixpack has no idea who this guy is.
At least Seth Myers is known.

On the other hand, neither was Conan O'Brien and NBC still groomed him for the Tonight Show (but we all know how well _that_ worked out).

Maybe CBS is going to see whom they can grow in that timeslot as I'm guessing Colbert won't get going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JYoung said:


> Because Joe Sixpack has no idea who this guy is. At least Seth Myers is known. On the other hand, neither was Conan O'Brien and NBC still groomed him for the Tonight Show (but we all know how well that worked out). Maybe CBS is going to see whom they can grow in that timeslot as I'm guessing Colbert won't get going anywhere anytime soon.


Craig ferguson despite being on Drew Carey was unknown by J6pk.

This is small time ratings land.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Craig ferguson despite being on Drew Carey was unknown by J6pk.


I'm guessing that you're disagreeing just to disagree because there is a big difference here in terms of Q Score.

Joe Sixpack may or may not have known Ferguson's name but if you said "the guy who plays the English Boss on the Drew Carey Show", they would have known who you were talking about.

Whereas if you say to Joe Sixpack, "the guy who won the Tony Award for 'One Man, Two Guvnors'", you'll most definitely get a blank look.



TonyD79 said:


> This is small time ratings land.


Of course it is. And because it is, that's where they try these moves, to see what works and what doesn't.
And who could replace Colbert down the road.


----------



## Ozzie72 (Aug 9, 2008)

JYoung said:


> I'm guessing that you're disagreeing just to disagree because there is a big difference here in terms of Q Score. Joe Sixpack may or may not have known Ferguson's name but if you said "the guy who plays the English Boss on the Drew Carey Show", they would have known who you were talking about. Whereas if you say to Joe Sixpack, "the guy who won the Tony Award for 'One Man, Two Guvnors'", you'll most definitely get a blank look.


 I'm going to go out on a limb and guess that just about as many people are familiar with _Doctor Who_ at this point as were familiar with _The Drew Carey Show_ when Craig Ferguson got the job. "Joe Sixpack", on the other hand, is likely to have heard of neither man. Once CBS hires Bill Engvall or one of the Lizard Lick Towing guys to host, then Joe will be on the loop. Personally, I think CBS missed an opportunity. They could have had on-air auditions with a variety of rotating hosts and let ratings determine the winner.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Or maybe it's just that hiring someone from the U.K. worked so good last time...


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Is the JoeSixpack argument really valid anymore? Craig has tons of fans on the Internet, and there are plenty of fans on the Internet who already know who Corden is.

Picking someone who isn't 'well known' sort of ties in with the whole "CBS doesn't care what happens in late late night, look, they hired me" schtick that Craig is already doing.

Give the guy a chance. I've seen Corden on the Graham Norton show and he is funny as hell. And if he bombs, no problem, he can go back to doing Sondheim and stuff. I win either way.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Ozzie72 said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and guess that just about as many people are familiar with _Doctor Who_ at this point as were familiar with _The Drew Carey Show_ when Craig Ferguson got the job. "Joe Sixpack", on the other hand, is likely to have heard of neither man.


You're not going to seriously compare a show that ran on ABC for nine years when ratings when much stronger and cable wasn't as big an alternative to a cult show airing a niche cable channel.

Not to mention regular vs. guest star?

Sure the Happy Hour crew would know of Corden more, but Joe Sixpack, no way.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

murgatroyd said:


> Is the JoeSixpack argument really valid anymore? Craig has tons of fans on the Internet, and there are plenty of fans on the Internet who already know who Corden is.


Ferguson had plenty of fans before "this whole Internet thing took off".
Again, he was a regular on a long running national sitcom for years before getting the Late Late Show.

And Joe Sixpack is still the main viewer of OTA networks, especially CBS, which is often referred to as "the old white guy network".

The previous four late night hosts selected (Kimmel, Ferguson, Fallon, Myers) certainly had a higher Q number than Corden



murgatroyd said:


> Picking someone who isn't 'well known' sort of ties in with the whole "CBS doesn't care what happens in late late night, look, they hired me" schtick that Craig is already doing.


Perhaps. I touched on that with my mention of O'Brien.



murgatroyd said:


> Give the guy a chance. I've seen Corden on the Graham Norton show and he is funny as hell. And if he bombs, no problem, he can go back to doing Sondheim and stuff. I win either way.


Where did I say he wasn't capable of doing a good job here?
He may very well be.

I'm just saying that the average American has no idea who he is.
And that _could_ be a big strike against him.


----------



## ADent (Jan 7, 2000)

Ozzie72 said:


> Personally, I think CBS missed an opportunity. They could have had on-air auditions with a variety of rotating hosts and let ratings determine the winner.


They did that with Craig. I mean who would put a Scottish guy who played a minor character on a primetime series his own show?

Craig Ferguson, D. L. Hughley, Damien Fahey, and Michael Ian Black were the trial hosts and they each got a week trial.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

JYoung said:


> Sure the Happy Hour crew would know of Corden more, but Joe Sixpack, no way.


I must be Happy Hour's closest thing to Joe Sixpack, as I'd never heard one thing about Corden until this came out.

Then again, I was no big "Drew Carey Show" fan, and only vaguely recalled Drew's boss.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

JYoung said:


> You're not going to seriously compare a show that ran on ABC for nine years when ratings when much stronger and cable wasn't as big an alternative to a cult show airing a niche cable channel.


According to imdb, he was in 179 out of 216 episodes. (Wait, DREW wasn't in one of them?)

That's actually more than I suspected. I know he wasn't there in the first season.. but I thought there was a batch in the middle there where he disappeared too, which I've never heard an explanation for.. (maybe I'm mistaking it and thinking of some other show).


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=520117


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Corden is official http://time.com/3303815/james-corden-late-late-show-host/

Probably deserves his own thread now


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

Only three more shows left with Craig as host! The guests are starting to get mushy about it. 

Craig seems like he can't wait to be done. He appears to have a lot of different projects in the works. I enjoyed the show for a long time but I'm ready for it to be done too.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Yeah, I loved the show but it's run its course for me as well.

I've liked James Corden in what I've seen him do, but honestly I will be shocked if this gig works out.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Anyone waiting to set up recording the very last show better get busy.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

I just saw on "the Tweetie" (Craig's word for Twitter) that Craig is taping the last show today. He said:

"Last taping today of my tenure on the LLS. Thanks for 10 great years a'body. Pre recorded live show airs tomorrow. #nolatenightshowsarelive"​
Jay Leno will be his guest on the last show.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

I love Craig Ferguson, but he really has been calling it in for quite a while now. I think he should have quit when he originally wanted to 2 years ago. I don't think his heart's been in it for a long time now, and it shows. 

I can't wait to see what James Corden does with the show. I've enjoyed him in everything I've seen him in. I've seen him interviewed several times, and he does think fast on his feet. I hope he does well.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

nirisahn said:


> I can't wait to see what James Corden does with the show. I've enjoyed him in everything I've seen him in. I've seen him interviewed several times, and he does think fast on his feet. I hope he does well.


He was on Seth Meyers last night. Seth is also a fan, and was pretty gracious in having Corden on, seeing as he will be Meyers' direct competition soon. Seth wished him the best for his show - pretty classy move IMO.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

Agreed. He's been on Letterman, too. I think it's kind of weird that he hasn't been on The Late Late Show. It would be different if Craig was being pushed out, but he's leaving by his own choice, so why not introduce his successor?


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

He was on w/Craig last night. http://deadline.com/2014/12/craig-ferguson-james-corden-late-late-show-video-1201328897/


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks. I'm about a week behind on watching and hadn't seen his name on anything as an upcoming guest. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Off topic: He did some voice over work on "How To Train Your Dragon"...










I hadn't realized it until I saw the "making of" extras on the blu-ray... Pretty cool...

Sorry for the tangent... I couldn't help mentioning it, since I just noticed it a few days ago...


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

nirisahn said:


> I love Craig Ferguson, but he really has been calling it in for quite a while now. I think he should have quit when he originally wanted to 2 years ago.


Wait, did he say that? Why did he want to leave 2 years ago, and why didn't he? ($$$?)


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

mattack said:


> Wait, did he say that? Why did he want to leave 2 years ago, and why didn't he? ($$$?)


I think he was just bored doing the same thing every day.

There was a clause in his contract with CBS that if he was not chosen as successor to David Letterman he would receive an $xx payout.
The figure is rumored to be $5 million.
I'd certainly work another two years if $5 mil was on the line.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Corden has the same thing going for him that Ferguson does and that Fallon and Meyers are missing. They can throw the talking points out the window and just have a funny intelligent conversation with any guest. As long as he plays to that strength he will be great.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

mwhip said:


> Corden has the same thing going for him that Ferguson does and that Fallon and Meyers are missing. They can throw the talking points out the window and just have a funny intelligent conversation with any guest. As long as he plays to that strength he will be great.


I'm a big of Corden (from his Gavin and Stacey work) and hope he succeeds but he's no Craig. Craig has a fascinating life story (drugs, punk rock, divorces, etc) and apparently knows every British actor personally, along with most American actors, so he was able to have conversations that seemed natural. Plus, he's amazingly intelligent on a wide range of topics for someone who dropped out of high school. Google "autodidact". He was willing to put his personal life on view unlike any other late night hosts - as in the entire episode where he simply talked about his father dying.

Corden is only 36 years old and, so far as I know, had a much more middle class upbringing. That doesn't give him as much material to work with compared to Craig.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

mattack said:


> Wait, did he say that? Why did he want to leave 2 years ago, and why didn't he? ($$$?)


He was going to leave a while ago and CBS talked him into staying. That's when he got the new, bigger studio. I read about it in an interview, but I don't remember where I read it.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

It was weird seeing and hearing "Geoff" in the flesh.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

Craig was really wailing on that opening song in the last show. He was showing his Rock 'n Roll roots. The rest of the show was kinda downhill from there but I enjoyed seeing so many previous guests contributing their quirky drum beats.


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

Was that really Craig, or was he lip synching?


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

Craig started out lip synching with the song during the pre-recorded video. When it switched to the studio with Craig standing on his desk then he was singing "live". He's clearly not a pro singer but he did well.

Edited to add: The song was "Bang Your Drum" by Dead Man Fall - a group from Glasgow.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Kunal Nayyar is doing an EXCELLENT job hosting this week...


...NOT!

He's very very awkward in both the monologue and interviewing. My only theory is that he will make Corden look that much better when he starts.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I thought Will Arnett and Billy Gardell did the best jobs guest hosting. Honorable mention to Jim Gaffigan, but I was a little turned off by him pimping his family so much.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

series5orpremier said:


> I thought Will Arnett and Billy Gardell did the best jobs guest hosting. Honorable mention to Jim Gaffigan, but I was a little turned off by him pimping his family so much.


Agreed. I loved Billy Gardell and found Will Arnett very funny. I also enjoyed Tom Lennon, but not as much as Billy.


----------



## ewolfr (Feb 12, 2001)

This didn't seem worthy of a new thread so I thought I would add it here.

Craig is going to be part of a pilot for a new sitcom

http://www.ew.com/article/2015/02/27/craig-ferguson-star-abc’s-comedy-pilot-king-7b


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

ewolfr said:


> This didn't seem worthy of a new thread so I thought I would add it here.
> 
> Craig is going to be part of a pilot for a new sitcom
> 
> http://www.ew.com/article/2015/02/27/craig-ferguson-star-abc’s-comedy-pilot-king-7b


Cool. I hope it makes it to air. A little ironic if he left Late Late Show to have new challenges only to come full circle and end up back on an ABC sitcom.


----------



## ADent (Jan 7, 2000)

series5orpremier said:


> I thought Will Arnett and Billy Gardell did the best jobs guest hosting. Honorable mention to Jim Gaffigan, but I was a little turned off by him pimping his family so much.


The Billy Gardell I saw was bad. The monoloqgue I saw was just a bunch of jokes told in series. Not much interaction with the crowd. During the interview of his friends he faced them, not the camera.

I liked Kunal (I saw the second night - Newhart). Thought he needed better material/writers, but reminded me a tiny bit of Craig. Interviewing needed help.

Gaffigan was himself, and the family was pimped too much.

I did not enjoy Tom Lemmon.


----------

